# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Parabol

## BigBri

Has anyone tried parabol. Itr is listed as a grey market prohormone. Curious if the results were as drastic as stated. Thanks

----------


## d2000honda

HELP HELP HELP

I also purchase parabol? Reviews say that it may take just one week to start noticing results. It seems too good to be true. Can any one tell if it really works!! I just started today. I also need instructions on how to get fast and best results. thanks

----------


## Milky87

who is the manufacturer? A link to the product would be great because if they list the ingredients, its would be easy to tell

----------


## d2000honda

Zoe Labs. www.zoe-labs.com

----------


## Milky87

Junk. Much like SDI labs.

If htye dont care to share what is in it, then they have obviously hidding something

----------


## d2000honda

how bout Biotest Alpha Male from biotest laboratories

----------


## Milky87

I tohught that was a multivitamin. Ill look into it

----------


## Schmidty

I used it and it didnot do shit

----------


## Schmidty

holy shit this is really old

----------

